
Why Stakeholder Capitalism Will Fail (2020) - pieterk
https://www.forbes.com/sites/stevedenning/2020/01/05/why-stakeholder-capitalism-will-fail/
======
pieterk
Here's the problem with this argument. The author writes:

"The True North Of A Corporation: Creating Customers"

An argument that is only based on the idea that there can be infinites amounts
of apps. Airbnb's, Uber's, Lyft's, Craigslist's. But phones do run out of
memory.

So facebook takes over, and consolidates all of America's cross platform
communication apps.

Please give fb Portals to the police for use as dashcam. Don't sell my life to
whomever happened upon some bitcoin/libra.

